

My weekend project: Easy parallel computing with Racket - gcr
http://planet.racket-lang.org/package-source/gcr/riot.plt/1/0/planet-docs/riot/index.html

======
gcr
Hey, Hackernews!

For this project, I wrote a library that lets you parallelize big computations
by changing only a few lines of code.

You'll need a nightly build of Racket to try it out.

